# Buying a new full set of dumbbells and an adjustable bench



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a new full set of dbs for a little while now been putting it off with currently not working but I've got a little savings and just decided whatever I'll get what I want  . I've been working out about 2 years I did purchase some York Dial tech dbs which are interchangeable (5kg-32.5kg in 2.5kg increments), which I've been using for the past 18 months or so, they're not the best designed imo and starting to wear a little, but the main reason is I think they're a little "bulky" and do some what hinder movement (at least it feels this way for me), so I'm looking to buy something different.

I know dumbbells are dumbbells at the end of the day, but if I'm going to spend a fair bit of cash I want to get something decent lol that's going to last. So I'm asking has anyone recently purchased a set of dumbbells or possibly give some advice as to what type/style to get?

I'm also looking for a new adjustable bench, my current one is literally dropping to bits, it's only a very basic adjustable bench (3 angles) and had it about 2 years and looking to get something more up to date.

Would appreciate any replies if anyone knows of some good sites, or places they've recently bought the above from, I'm looking around and prices seem to vary a lot from site to site.

Thanks.


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

If you are willing to spend a lot of cash google the IRONMASTER quicklock dumbbells I got them and they are the best I ever used. They go up to 120lbs even 160lbs if needed. Standard up to 75lbs


----------

